# Cover Quill - 20% off Premade Covers



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I offer custom design and premade book covers on my website: http://www.coverquill.com/
Prices: Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149. Custom cover - $325.
Kboards authors - get your first custom cover for $250 with the mention of this thread!
I also run sales on the premade covers every once in a while.
Here are some samples of my premade covers:


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

For a limited time, I am offering free book cover makeovers to help fill up my portfolio.
So if you have a cover that you think might need some sprucing up, head here to learn more: http://www.coverquill.com/free-makeovers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

If anyone is looking for a book cover for a thriller, suspense, mystery, etc. novel, I'm running a sale on my premade covers in the thriller/action category. 20% until March 15, just use code winter16.
Here's the link to those covers: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/thrilleraction/
Here are some samples:


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of the recent premade covers I just uploaded to my site:








I am also starting a newsletter. If you'd like to get updates about sales and such, you can sign up here: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/
(You get a 25% off coupon code when you subscribe )


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm running a sale on the covers in my dystopian/apocalypse category. Get *20%* off until April 5th by using code mrcdyst01 at checkout! You can see the covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/apocalypsedystopian/
Here are some samples:


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

I put up a few photoshop web themes for sale ($5) on my website. These themes are made with authors in mind. Right now I have three: Minimalist, Thriller, and Children. I plan to add more.
You can check them out here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/psd-web-themes/


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

They look nice Rena, some really amazing talent.The pre-mades look like real books. I'm sure someone will definitely go for this.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Covervault (Mark) said:


> They look nice Rena, some really amazing talent.The pre-mades look like real books. I'm sure someone will definitely go for this.


Thanks, Mark.
You should know, I love your mockups and I use them all the time.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

To get away from the typical stock image look, I've been trying to put more covers that focus on typography.
Subscribers to my newsletter get 25% off any premade cover.
Some of my newer uploads:


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Until April 14, get 20% off on the covers in the fantasy/sci-fi category in my premade book cover shop: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/fantasy/
Just use code fantasy16 at checkout.
Here are some samples:















This coupon _can_ be used with other coupons and on sale items.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a bunch of new covers uploaded, mostly in the thriller genre:















*Click here to see more.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Renahobie--

I missed giving you your official welcome back in February, so here it is! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of my new premade covers, uploaded this week:















Here's one on sale:








See more covers here.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on any cover.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

New premade covers from this week:






















See more covers here.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

New fantasy covers:















See more covers here.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of my recent premade covers:















See more covers here.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new recently uploaded premade covers:








See more covers here.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Summer Sale!
Get *10%* off any premade cover until the end of August. Just use code *summer16* at checkout.
Browse over 200 covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Summer Sale: Week 2!
Get *10%* off any premade cover until the end of August. Use code *summer16* at checkout.
Browse over 200 covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Summer Sale!
Get *10% off *any premade cover until the end of August. Use code *summer16* at checkout.
Browse over 200 covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Summer Sale!
Get *10%* off any premade cover until the end of August. Use code *summer16* at checkout.
Browse over 200 covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

For a brief time, I'm offering free cover makeovers. If you have a cover that you feel can use a little sprucing up, find out more here: http://www.coverquill.com/free-makeovers/
Oh, and my premade covers are still on sale. 10% off. Use code summer 16 at checkout.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful work.  You're really, really good at this.

I'm interested in taking you up on a free cover makeover, if you have interest in doing it.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

some good looking stuff


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Summer Sale!
Get *20%* off any premade cover until the end of August. Use code *summer16* at checkout.
Browse over 200 covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

UnicornEmily said:


> Beautiful work. You're really, really good at this.





KL_Phelps said:


> some good looking stuff


Thank you!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Summer Sale!
Get *20%* off any premade cover until the end of August. Use code *summer16* at checkout.
Browse over 200 covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Summer Sale!
Get *20%* off any premade cover until the end of August. Use code *summer16* at checkout.
Browse over 200 covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Summer Sale - Last Week!
Get *20%* off any premade cover until the end of August. Use code *summer16* at checkout.
Browse over 200 covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:








Browse more covers here.
Sign up to my email newsletter and get 25% off any cover!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:















Browse more covers here.
If you are interested in a custom cover, fill out this form.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Love your covers!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:















Browse more covers here.
Sign up to my email newsletter and get 25% off any cover!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

SA_Soule said:


> Love your covers!


Thank you!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:















Browse more covers here.
Sign up to my email newsletter and get 25% off any cover!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*October Sale! 20% off Horror Premade Covers!*
Check them out here.








Check out covers in other categories here.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

October Sale! 20% off Horror Premade Covers!
Check them out here.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

October Sale! 20% off Horror Premade Covers!
Check them out here.








Check out covers in other categories here.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*October Sale: 20% off Horror Premade Covers! Two Days Left!*
Check them out here.















See cover in other categories here.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:















Check out my covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Black Friday Sale!
Get *40%* on any one cover *November 25 - 26 *by using promo code *blackfriday16* at checkout.
Check out my covers here.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:















Check out the rest of my covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:






















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
*Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover:* http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:























Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:






















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/

_*January sale coming soon...*_


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*January Sale - 15% off Thriller and Fantasy Covers!*
Just use code *january17* at checkout.






















*Check out my covers here:* http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

January Sale - 15% off Thriller and Fantasy Covers!
Just use code *january17* at checkout.
Check out my covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

January Sale - 15% off Thriller and Fantasy Covers!
Just use code *january17* at checkout.
Check out my covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

January Sale - Just a few days left - 15% off Thriller and Fantasy Covers!
Just use code *january17* at checkout.
Check out my covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:






















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

CheriB said:


> Just popping in to say your covers are lovely. I'll be bookmarking your page.


Thank you!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

These are *gorgeous*! Great work; definitely keeping you in mind for the future and bookmarking this thread.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

JRainey said:


> These are *gorgeous*! Great work; definitely keeping you in mind for the future and bookmarking this thread.


Thanks!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers from this week:






















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## emprazeman (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful work! I'll post a link to this thread in my Facebook group.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

emprazeman said:


> Wow! Beautiful work! I'll post a link to this thread in my Facebook group.


Thank you! I appreciate that!


----------



## dylanjmorgan (Feb 19, 2017)

Some lovely looking covers. You do some great work.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

dylanjmorgan said:


> Some lovely looking covers. You do some great work.


Thank you!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Until the end of March, you can get a free Facebook banner or ad with your premade cover purchase!









Check out my premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Lovely and good promo too.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

5ngela said:


> Lovely and good promo too.


Thank you!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers from this week:






















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## Berries (Feb 5, 2015)

I had to stop by and sing Rena's praises. She's done all of the covers in my signature line for me and does amazing work as you can see. If you're looking for a talented cover designer who goes above and beyond what's expected then check her out! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers from this week:















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Berries said:


> I had to stop by and sing Rena's praises. She's done all of the covers in my signature line for me and does amazing work as you can see. If you're looking for a talented cover designer who goes above and beyond what's expected then check her out! You won't be disappointed.


Thank you! It was pleasure working with you!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers from this week:















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new fantasy premade covers from this week:






















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new fantasy premade covers from this week:








Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Get 15% off a fantasy premade cover by using code *spring2017* at checkout.










Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Get 15% off a fantasy premade cover by using code spring2017 at checkout.















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Get *15%* off a *fantasy premade cover *by using code *spring2017* at checkout until the end of June.





























Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*Five days left!*
Get *15%* off a fantasy premade cover by using code *spring2017* at checkout until the end of June.








Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of my recent premade covers:















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of my recent premade covers:






















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2017)

I just purchased a premade cover from COVER QUILL and Rena was quite accommodating, quick, and I got a great price.

She's on the top of my list when I need my next custom covers.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

R.Marquez said:


> I just purchased a premade cover from COVER QUILL and Rena was quite accommodating, quick, and I got a great price.
> 
> She's on the top of my list when I need my next custom covers.


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of my recent premade covers:






















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of my recent premade covers:















*Big summer sale coming soon!*
Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

35% off any Premade cover in August! Use code kboards17 at checkout.
See covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

35% off any Premade cover in August! Use code kboards17 at checkout.
See covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/​


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*35% off any Premade cover in August! Use code kboards17 at checkout.*
See covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/​


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*The sale has gone up*: 40% off any Premade cover in August! Use code kboards17b at checkout.
See covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

40% off any Premade cover in August! Use code kboards17b at checkout.
See covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/​


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of my recent premade covers:















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of my recent premade covers:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some of my recent premade covers:















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers from this week:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers from this week:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/
Custom cover - $325.
Kboards authors - get your first custom cover for $250 with the mention of this thread!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

20% off Thriller and Horror covers until the end of October! Use code autumn17 at checkout.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

20% off Thriller and Horror covers until the end of October! Use code autumn17 at checkout.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

20% off Thriller and Horror covers until the end of October! Use code autumn17 at checkout.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers:















Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/
Custom cover - $325.
Kboards authors - get your first custom cover for $250 with the mention of this thread!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/

I also have some new Photoshop web themes. You can check them out here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/psd-web-themes/


----------



## cmstafford (Aug 1, 2014)

If you're looking for a cover, I definitely recommend checking out Cover Quill! Rena's done two covers for me now and I couldn't be happier! She's also super fast and great with tweaking things to get them just right!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/
Custom cover - $325.
Kboards authors - get your first custom cover for $250 with the mention of this thread!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

cmstafford said:


> If you're looking for a cover, I definitely recommend checking out Cover Quill! Rena's done two covers for me now and I couldn't be happier! She's also super fast and great with tweaking things to get them just right!


Thanks, Chanda! It was a pleasure working with you!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,
Sign up for a custom book cover design before the end of Monday, November 27th 2017, and get $50 off! (That's $275 for an ebook cover, paperback cover, and 3D mockup for promotion). Kboards authors can get their *first* custom cover for $200 with the mention of this thread.
Check out my portfolio to see my design style.

(Please note that signing up for a custom book cover does not guarantee a placement. Sometimes I pass on a project because I do not feel that I am the right fit, or because of scheduling conflicts.)


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*Premade Covers on sale ($50 - ebook. $100 - ebook and paperback.)*

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/
Custom cover - $325.
Kboards authors - get your first custom cover for $250 with the mention of this thread!


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Recently got a premade from Rena. Even with the tweaks I asked for, the cover was done more quickly than I expected and it is beautiful. Highly recommended!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are new premade covers from this week:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Andie said:


> Recently got a premade from Rena. Even with the tweaks I asked for, the cover was done more quickly than I expected and it is beautiful. Highly recommended!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new fantasy premade covers:

You can check out the behind the scenes video of how I made the first cover here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Erh41yFKs

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new thriller premade covers:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off on a premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

​Check out premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
*Regular prices:*
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

​Check out premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Regular prices:
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

20% off all premade covers until April 15th. Use code spring18 at checkout.
Check out premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Regular prices:
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

​20% off all premade covers until April 15th. Use code spring18 at checkout.
See all premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

*Regular prices:*
Premade ebook - $99.
Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new Non-Fiction premade covers from this week.
All of these covers are *on sale*. $100 for ebook and paperback cover, $50 for ebook.


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Some great covers there!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Steven McKinnon said:


> Some great covers there!


Thank you!


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new premade covers from this week:


Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*20% off all premade covers* until September 30th. Use code *summer18* at checkout.
See all premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

Regular prices:
Premade ebook - $99.
Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*20%* off all premade covers until September 30th. Use code *summer18 *at checkout.
See all premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

Regular prices:
Premade ebook - $99.
Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

20% off all premade covers until September 30th. Use code summer18 at checkout.
See all premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

Regular prices:
Premade ebook - $99.
Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

20% off all premade covers until September 30th. Use code summer18 at checkout.
See all premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

Regular prices:
Premade ebook - $99.
Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

20% off all premade covers until September 30th. Use code summer18 at checkout.
See all premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

Regular prices:
Premade ebook - $99.
Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

20% off all premade covers until September 30th. Use code summer18 at checkout.
See all premade covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

Regular prices:
Premade ebook - $99.
Premade ebook and paperback - $149.


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Schedule a custom cover design by January 31, 2019 and get $35 off!
All you have to do is mention this sale when you fill out the form and your price will be reduced to $290. (Regular price $325)
Order a Custom Cover Now >>


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

*Two days left!*

Schedule a custom cover design by January 31, 2019 and get $35 off!
All you have to do is mention this sale when you fill out the form and your price will be reduced to $290. (Regular price $325)
Order a Custom Cover Now >>


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new recent premade covers:
 

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are some new recent premade covers:
  

  

Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Spring Sale: Get 20% off a premade cover until June 30th using code spring19 at checkout!



Check out more covers here: http://www.coverquill.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/
Premade ebook - $99. Premade ebook and paperback - $149.
Subscribe to my newsletter and get 25% off any premade cover: http://www.coverquill.com/sign-up/


----------

